# Found a dupe for Pleasureflush!



## Padmita (Jan 18, 2007)

Yesterday at Douglas I came across a new Terra del Sol product that looks like Pleasureflush MSF! And it's exactly the same kind of product as MSF - not like the Laura Gellers which are similar but a little different with their veining and all - but this is the real thing I swear!!! And for only 10 Euros... There's 4 of them, one reminded me of Shooting Star and one was very glittery and lighter, and the third one was more like Shimpagne, no blush colors sadly, only bronzers and highlighters!

Pics:

















Next to Porcelain Pink:











And the complete haul, the TdS and Estée Lauder Crystal Baby plus a blush brush for my mum's birthday (not pictured):


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jan 18, 2007)

Wow, that is beautiful!  I have never heard of that brand...  wonder where I can get them in the states.  Thanks for sharing!  I am off to hunt some down!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 18, 2007)

Wow that does look a lot like a real MSF and Pleasureflush!  Funny how this brand can make them, but MAC can only do them "LE" as they are too expensive and labor-intensive to make.

Man!  I used to have a Douglas 5 min from my house in Germany!  Timing is everything, eh?

Congrats on your find!


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Jan 18, 2007)

WOW, seriously I really need one of those now...


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 18, 2007)

that's awesome!  It looks gorgeous, and so does that lipstick!


----------



## tinagrzela (Jan 18, 2007)

more info on where to buy, please!!!!!!


----------



## mezzamy (Jan 18, 2007)

Padmita, would you be able to CP me some of these? I'm in Australia - Please PM me


----------



## dreamqueen (Jan 18, 2007)

wow !!!!  Gorgeous.


----------



## dstroyedangel (Jan 18, 2007)

Oh... please show it what it look like on you, would you be willing to show us pictures of the others and possibly cps *hides*, please let me know!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## eowyn797 (Jan 19, 2007)

TOTAlly lovely. where on earth can they be bought?


----------



## Padmita (Jan 19, 2007)

I got them at a big Douglas store, but that's the only place I've seen them so far, and they are pretty new. I don't know where else they could be sold, esp. in the States I have NO idea!

@MAC_Whore: I guess that maybe since Terra del Sol is pretty much a no name brand, their sales volume is much lower than MAC's and therefore they can offer them in their normal line... But that's just my thoughts! 
Where in Germany did you live 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




??

@dstroyedangel: Atm I don't have pics of the others because I didn't buy them and it would be a little strange if I walked into the store and took pics of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! 

As for CPs, I will check next wednesday if there are still any and if there are, I will buy some more. But I can only get there once a week and there's only 4 of each color in the display. I have no idea how long it takes them to restock if they're gone!


----------



## tinagrzela (Jan 19, 2007)

that's awsome!!! I would totally love a CP if you could do that!!!


----------



## ette (Jan 19, 2007)

There are Douglas in the states, I'll have my friend take me tomorrow and check if they have them. Great find!


----------



## stevoulina (Jan 19, 2007)

Wow!!! That's really cool!!!


----------



## TM26 (Jan 20, 2007)

Sounds like a great haul. Congrats on your find!


----------



## thatcamgirl (Jan 20, 2007)

Just wondering, since I'm *hopefully* having someone CP one of these for me, On the back of the product you will find a scan-code and on the left there should be a number between 1 and 4, what is the number on this one?  Thank you


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 20, 2007)

I've looked all over the internet for this brand with no luck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If anyone in the US finds it anywhere let me know!!  I'd love to try this!


----------



## tadzio79 (Jan 20, 2007)

wow that's a great find! 
lucky you! enjoy!!!


----------



## Sonya Adams (Jan 20, 2007)

I would love to have a few of those if you'd CP them to US.


----------



## resin (Jan 23, 2007)

awesome i'd love a cp as well and i'm in canada
so pm me if you are cping!


----------



## Darleene (Jan 23, 2007)

Thx.. pad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I cant wait to try these msf..

I can check if they are also available here in austria at our douglas store. If they are.. i can also do some cp`s ..


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 23, 2007)

if anyone could cp for me...it'd be amazing! let me know


----------



## Darleene (Jan 23, 2007)

I called at the douglas store.. and it`s also available here in austria..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I`ll go there tomorrow and check the shades.. i can`t wait..

Thanks again Pad for this information


----------



## mezzamy (Jan 23, 2007)

thanks padmita


----------



## jessiekins1 (Jan 24, 2007)

i'd like a cp too please. pm me!


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Jan 25, 2007)

I would LOVe a CP as well, and I would pay you a bit extra for your troubles! pm me if someone is up for it!


----------



## brookeab (Jan 25, 2007)

If someone can CP me the pleasureflush dupe, I would love you forever. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Please PM me is so!


----------



## saniyairshad (Jan 28, 2007)

OMG pleasureflush...omg...i think i had a macgasm, nice haul


----------



## mezzamy (Jan 31, 2007)

hey padmita, i dont know if you've been getting my PMs or not but can you please send me your PayPal address so I can send payment to you ASAP


----------



## Devil Bunny (Feb 2, 2007)

I'd love to get one of these to compare it to my Pleasureflush, too bad they're not selling them in Rostock yet! Which cities are you ladies buying them in? Thanks for the heads up though; I'll be checking for them at Douglas.


----------



## Ella_ (Feb 5, 2007)

Ohh I would kill for one of these.
If anyone can help me out let me know


----------



## tinagrzela (Feb 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ella_* 

 
_Ohh I would kill for one of these.
If anyone can help me out let me know_

 
Same here!!! Please??


----------



## Jayne (Feb 5, 2007)

another picture of this powder : 

http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h1...a/DSC03594.jpg

she's absolutely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thanks Padmita for spoken about it


----------



## reh (Feb 7, 2007)

i bought one of them and i think i'm gonna get the other 3 shades, too...


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 7, 2007)

again if anyone could CP for me I'd really appreciate it!


----------



## reh (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm gonna check out the shipping costs etc. and I'll try to get a picture of all 4 MSFs next week. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope they're not gone already.


----------



## tinagrzela (Feb 8, 2007)

I would really love a CP too...


----------



## Lovinya02 (Feb 9, 2007)

I'd love a CP as well if someone could do it pleaaaaase let me know


----------



## emmy (Feb 9, 2007)

Douglas actually has a website, but unfortunately Terra del Sol products aren't on there.


----------



## sweet8684girl (Feb 9, 2007)

I'd love a CP of this as well.


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Feb 9, 2007)

This looks like something you would find at Long's, I think that is what that drug store is called by the Ralph's. People in So.Cal might know what I am talking about. If you are close to a Long's check there.
I will try as soon as I get a chance to get over there.
I think I saw that brand name there before.


----------



## Padmita (Feb 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Devil Bunny* 

 
_I'd love to get one of these to compare it to my Pleasureflush, too bad they're not selling them in Rostock yet! Which cities are you ladies buying them in? Thanks for the heads up though; I'll be checking for them at Douglas._

 
I bought mine in Cologne (the big Douglas in Schildergasse) but not all have them yet (e.g. the Douglas at the central station doesn't)!

I wanted to get some more on wednesday but I didn't make it there because my train was a little late 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. When I buy them, I usually pm the people who have asked for a CP (explicitly!) in order of their replies in this thread, but please be patient b/s the list is LONG and the supply is always limited, not to speak of my time and opportunities to get them as I live and work somewhere else. Please, if you already got this item and have asked for a CP in this thread or by mail before, lmk!


----------



## Ella_ (Feb 9, 2007)

Could I get a CP? LMK


----------



## Macoholic (Feb 9, 2007)

i'd like a CP on all 4 shades please pretty.. pm me okie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 as ur inbox is full 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'd LOVE u forever!!!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Feb 9, 2007)

I'd like a CP too for the pleasureflush dupe if you ever get this far down the list.


----------



## tinagrzela (Feb 9, 2007)

cp too!!! please...


----------



## London1 (Mar 16, 2007)

If you get this far down on this list - I would love 2..I live in the UK and can pay by non c/c paypal


----------



## bebs (Mar 18, 2007)

I'd like a CP too for the pleasureflush dupe thanks!


----------



## Darleene (Mar 29, 2007)

I called our Douglas Store.. and they ordered for me the new terra del sol powders 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .. especially for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So i`ll go there tomorrow.. if anyone wants a cp.. send me a pm.
I have paypal non cc


----------



## Happy-Diamond (Mar 29, 2007)

Really great haul!
wow i love Douglas, i think i have to go there too and get me some!
Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Lovinya02 (Apr 9, 2007)

Yay!! I finally got my Dupe!! Heres some pics!! PS.. please dont hotlink them!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pleasureflush is on the left and the Terra Del Sol Dupe is on the Right!!
















Sorry they're so big :/


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Apr 9, 2007)

omg thanks for posting!!! still hoping someone will CP for lil ol' me


----------



## cosmo_girl (Apr 10, 2007)

What is the name or number of that color ? I think I saw some of those products awhile back at a store near me.


----------



## Jayne (Apr 11, 2007)

it's #7


----------



## ette (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm going to Douglas today in the US though, does anyone know if they have them?


----------



## Lovinya02 (Apr 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ette* 

 
_I'm going to Douglas today in the US though, does anyone know if they have them?_

 
They do but according to the 3 Douglas stores I called.. Terra Del Sol was only released in their high volume (major city) stores and there items were a LE in the US like a yr or 2 ago :/


----------



## Kiwi Girlie (Apr 13, 2007)

I'd love a CP too if anyone could, I can pay with CC Paypal. 

Thanks


----------



## stefania905 (Apr 14, 2007)

wow thats so cool


----------



## ette (Apr 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lovinya02* 

 
_They do but according to the 3 Douglas stores I called.. Terra Del Sol was only released in their high volume (major city) stores and there items were a LE in the US like a yr or 2 ago :/_

 
Yeah they didn't have them


----------



## melliquor (Apr 15, 2007)

I would love one if somebody can do a CP for me.  The dup of Pleasureflush.  I can pay by Paypal.  Thanks.


----------



## amaloo (Apr 15, 2007)

WOW I Want that


----------



## nausea (May 12, 2007)

i would like the dupe 2 if someone could please help me!
ill pay for the effort any way desired..
it would make me so happy
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





and for all of you who got them , happy for you 2 
and upload them pictures of the other shades
im not familiar with them
i only saw the dupe and the gold one
whatare the others?


----------



## sk_london2003 (May 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *reh* 

 
_i bought one of them and i think i'm gonna get the other 3 shades, too... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 

OMGGGG that is SO beautiful! Which number is this? Number 5 ?
Thanks sweetie =)


----------



## xiahe (May 15, 2007)

THANK YOU for posting this!  ...but, where can you find terra del sol products?  sephora doesn't carry them, do they?  i didn't see their stuff on the sephora website...


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (May 17, 2007)

Still hoping for a CP of any of the colors! if anyone could, that would be great! pm me


----------



## dmenchi (May 26, 2007)

There is a Douglas in Winter Park ,FL  by Orlando...but they don't sell any special brands...sorry


----------



## dmenchi (May 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sk_london2003* 

 
_OMGGGG that is SO beautiful! Which number is this? Number 5 ?
Thanks sweetie =)_

 
seeing the german magazine makes me miss 'home' ...finally my passport came back from miami- so i can travel again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...


----------



## missmacqtr (May 26, 2007)

wow i want this too please


----------



## stella-mayfair (Jul 21, 2007)

Bump! Hi there, I am new to the site, but have been lingering and reading fore quite a while. Thought I'd bump the thread up 'cause when I stopped by at my local Douglas I found that they stocked up on Terra del Sol # 7 skinfinish again, the Pleasureflush "twin". they hadnt had this in a long time. i put one up on ebay.com.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jul 21, 2007)

im 90% sure the duane reade down the block from my house has Terra Del Sol. its like a really little display next to the falsies and the cotton pads. i remember looking at them like what is this?! 
im gonna go in a little to see and make certain, because now im intrigued. if they do, i would be more than happy to CP for you guys :-D


----------



## MsButterfli (Jul 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Love Always Ivy* 

 
_im 90% sure the duane reade down the block from my house has Terra Del Sol. its like a really little display next to the falsies and the cotton pads. i remember looking at them like what is this?! 
im gonna go in a little to see and make certain, because now im intrigued. if they do, i would be more than happy to CP for you guys :-D_

 
i kinda think i know what you are talkin about but i dont think its Terra Del Sol..just terra shadows..and Terra Bronzers that i saw in the duane reade near me..yeah ive been lookin at ALL DR's lookin for em lol

heres a pic


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jul 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsButterfli* 

 
_i kinda think i know what you are talkin about but i dont think its Terra Del Sol..just terra shadows..and Terra Bronzers that i saw in the duane reade near me..yeah ive been lookin at ALL DR's lookin for em lol

heres a pic



_

 
yeah youre right! i knew it was terra something though!


----------



## PeaceLoveVogue (Jul 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_Wow, that is beautiful! I have never heard of that brand... wonder where I can get them in the states. Thanks for sharing! I am off to hunt some down! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

i agree i would love to know where to get these. thanks for the tip!


----------



## dulcet (Jun 25, 2008)

I realize this post was ages ago, but do you know if they still carry these?  I'm desperately trying to find one...  Thanks!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Jun 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dulcet* 

 
_I realize this post was ages ago, but do you know if they still carry these?  I'm desperately trying to find one...  Thanks!_

 
Yes I have seen them in Germany not too long ago.


----------



## pepe (Sep 15, 2008)

If anyone wants the Terra del Sol pleasureflush dupe or the 3 others I am willing to help. Just bought the pleasureflush dupe and its FANTASTIC! Gives me a glowing skin ---> wonderful on pale skin , yummy. Just PM me and I will see what I can do. I live in the Czech republic, so i will charge as little per shipping as I can. They cost 14USD equivalent!


----------



## Babycakes (Feb 21, 2009)

did anyone find this in the us?


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 21, 2009)

I've seen Terra del Sol like in post 70 at Long's


----------



## thelove4tequila (Feb 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_I've seen Terra del Sol like in post 70 at Long's_

 
You've actually seen them at Long's?\

Oops never mind I see what you're saying.


----------



## Fataliya (Feb 21, 2009)

Ok girls...we really need to find where to order this in the US...They're gorgeous!


----------



## madkitty (Feb 2, 2010)

ooohhhh I want these too - has anyone found any swatches online?


----------



## CajunFille' (Mar 25, 2010)

I know this thread is pretty old, but if anyone still is able to get their hands on these I would really love a CP for them. Please PM me.


----------



## Fiberluver (Nov 20, 2010)

Has anyone cp'd any of these for anyone lately?

  	I am iso #7 and #8!

  	Thanks.


----------

